# Smoked marrow round beef bones ok?



## aamcmullen (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi All!

Our Whisky boy just reached a year old and we just adore him. About once a week/every other week we treat him to a round smoked beef marrow bone from our local butcher. We recently heard that smoked marrow bones are NOT good for any dog as even smoked bones chip and can cause internal damage. I would love thoughts on this? I have stopped giving him one in fear something will go wrong. I have done the worst and read some things online and some say that NO bone is ever good for dogs...which I think is little far fetched? Maybe we just stick to raw beef bones and not smoked? Thank you for the advice!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Look at that face, and ask yourself if its worth the risk.

Dogs do not need "Smoke" flavor, and beware that raw anything brings the risk of bacterial infection. And never give him cooked bones, that process results in the bones being brittle and splintering off, crating a puncture hazard.


----------



## aamcmullen (Sep 17, 2018)

Thank you for the response! We will stick to bully sticks


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

*sigh*..."Bully sticks" are smoked cows penis. I'll avoid commenting on the actual product, but mention it is smoked and that a similar animal by product, pigs ears, have been pulled off the market just last week b/c of salmonella. Any type of flesh is prone to infection.

Everyone has opinions about this, but they do need to chew, and I personally like USA made rawhide as well as Nyla and Gumma bones.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Tons of opinions out there on what is correct.
Mine do get slow-smoked beef kneecaps. 
I won't buy them from just any place, and they don't have any artificial smoke flavoring. It's the only type of beef bone my dogs get. They don't splinter, they crumble. If your dog swallows large things without chewing, I still wouldn't give them kneecaps.
I buy pig ears from a local grocery. Slice them into 2 inch wide strips . Then slow bake them myself. It takes about 5 hours to bake them. The smell is also not the most pleasant thing to have in your house.
My dogs never get rawhide. But I know plenty of people that give it to their dogs.

If you want to buy a dehydrator. There's a lot of good treats you can make for your dog. One of the all-time favorites, is chicken feet.


----------



## failstone (Sep 4, 2018)

I buy slow smoked bones from local farmers. If done properly the marrow will still be intact and the bone crumbles apart slowly through chewing.

If the bone splinters, then take it away and never buy that product again. I rawhide is sketchy in my opinion, it's a bleached byproduct of the leather making process that's glued into a bone like shape. I don't give them to my girl.


----------

